# No ranged weapon but BS4?



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

OK, maybe I'm having a blonde moment but why would a model have a BS of anything and only have a hand weapon?
eg HE Sword Master has a BS4 but only has a GW and HW?
Why is it not BS0 like most of the Daemon army?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

because it just is, maybe for completeness, showing he has the skill to shoot a ranged weapon, but just doesn't.


----------



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

In other words a "type o" that was never corrected.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

if I'm not mistaken, don't every single high elf unit get bows? I might be wrong but I am pretty sure.


----------



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't think so. Not in 8th anyway. They all get hand weapons and ASF.
.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Spacedcadet said:


> In other words a "type o" that was never corrected.


I doubt its a typo, its just completeness, it makes no difference anyway, so why worry about it?


----------



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

Not worried, dear, just wondering had I missed something different in fantasy.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Flindo said:


> if I'm not mistaken, don't every single high elf unit get bows? I might be wrong but I am pretty sure.


Nope, they've got Seaguard, Archers, Shadow Warriors, Ellyrian Reavers and Tiranoc Chariots with bows, as well as the option to give characters bows, but pretty much everything else has cc weapons only.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It happens all over... and TBH I think its good. Its better that then having models that the writers have given BS0 because they didn't think they could get weapons and them being mistaken. EG- the DoC DP can take flames of Tzeentch but since he has BS0 cannot use it.

Anyways... I'm fairly handy with a gun, but I certainly dont own or have common access to one. Doesn't mean that my skill at shooting them is zero, just that I don't happen to have the opportunity.
- very little in the game should have BS0... anything that you might imagine would pick up a rock/spear/axe/body and throw it at an opponent should have a BS. That leaves a few things such as pretty much all VC and swarms as having no BS but very little else.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Spacedcadet said:


> Not worried, dear, just wondering had I missed something different in fantasy.


I should remind you that Stella is a guy lol.

I dont think he will appreciate being called "Dear" unless your calling him a Deer than thats even worse lol.


----------



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

I know. Called him a girl b4 and he got really pissed at me, ha ha.
I see Tim/Steve's point tho.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It's because they make racial stat lines as the basis for things. A human is

M: 4
WS: 3
BS: 3
S: 3
T: 3
W: 1
I : 3
A: 1 
LD : 7

That's your average human, and they modify from that point. A Halbardier is still human and has the human statline, just like a hand gunner etc.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> It's because they make racial stat lines as the basis for things. A human is
> 
> M: 4
> WS: 3
> ...


I guess that makes sense, for example
a saurus has 0 Ballistic skill
however, skinks are faster and more agile so they have a ballistic skill of 3
and as for Skaven all the base units have Ballistic skill 3, because while they dont use ranged weapons very often, I imagine they have exstensive training in warp lightning cannons, Jezzarials, Warplock pistols, and so forth.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Extensive training? No lol, they just provide enough slaves until it no longer blows up.


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

It's all because of a fluffwise reason. It represents the training, skills and/or accomplishments the model has gone through/gained/earned etc throughout his life. For example, the high elf swordmaster has learned to defend his homeland through the means of various weapons even ranged weapons. The bs 4 is actually a refernce to High Elf since all High elves are trained to wield different sorts of weapons. If he hadn't a sword, he wouldn't be either called a swordmaster.

Chaos warriors have a BS of 3 but no ranged options. Chaos with bows? Not going to happen. This reflects his background from the time he was simply a marauder before he got chosen and earned his chaos armour. Marauders (and not only horsemen) learn to work with things like javelins and throwing axes. Once they hit warrios, well the armour prevents being accurate with those and when you're an oiled combat tank of the dark gods, I wouldn't be wanting to stand back and throw stuff but also rather smash faces in.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It also prevents issues with special scenarios where there is a rule permitting, for example, models to throw rocks (to knock something down for instance).


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

we have house rules for castles were you can buy rocks to drop for your units on the walls and we use their balistic if they have one if not they cant buy them


----------

